# G0602 Motor For Trade



## bama7 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a 1 hp motor that came off a G0602 Lathe from a guy hoping it would fit my SB 9a lathe.  It is way too big for my needs.  I am looking for a 1/2 hp to a 3/4 hp single phase, 110v, reversible, 1725 rpm area motor.  I also have a 1 hp Dayton motor which is also too big for my installation.  If you have a motor to trade please contact me through my email: bama7and9@comcast.net.  I live in Middleburg, Fl just outside Jacksonville.


----------

